# bye



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I have lost interest in the upcoming season after this death blow.:wave: wont be seeing me here anymore.

GO PITTSBURGH STEELERS!!!!!


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Then you were never a real Knick fan.

Through Thick N' Thin Baby.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, you actually thought the Knicks had a shot at anything except for the lottery?

Anyway take care, sorry to see a cool poster go.

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Then you were never a real Knick fan.
> 
> Through Thick N' Thin Baby.


Give me a break. Have you suffered through the Ken the animal Bannister, eddie lee wilkens, truck robinsion, greg butler, bob thronton, rory sparrow,trent tucker, jawaan oldham, marvin webster,brian quinnet days???? no??? so dont tell me im a real fan. Im still a fan its just that im not going to spend all season on here talking about how much we suck.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> I have lost interest in the upcoming season after this death blow.:wave: wont be seeing me here anymore.
> 
> GO PITTSBURGH STEELERS!!!!!



Hang in there MAN!! It's all good
I'm sure you have another favorite team Fordy, theirs got to be one more you really like
HOW BOUT........GO NETS GO!!! :yes: or is it NO-NO-NO!! :no:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: bye*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the Nets are cool. I am from Jersey so I have always rooted for them. They are going to go far again this year. I may have overreacted I was real emotional. Losing dyess is such a huge blow its unbelievable. ill probably be around but not as much as I would have been.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Glad to hear that, but dude, you had to know that after you saw the way that they pressed him in pre-season, something could have had happened.

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Glad to hear that, but dude, you had to know that after you saw the way that they pressed him in pre-season, something could have had happened.
> 
> -Petey


Chaney is a bonehead for playing him 38 minutes. Why take the risk in a meaningless game?:upset: ... This is what I mean tho about leaving. Im so sick of talking about negative stuff and thats all it is with the Knicks these days. Actually I have one thing to follow this year and that is rookie PG Frank Williams m rooting for him to become a really good player. So at least I have one thing worth following this year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There are other good things, like the development of Shannon Anderson, and the possible prospects that Spree and Thomas will bring in return.

-Petey


----------



## bohemian (Oct 17, 2002)

*it seems the Knicks get screwed*

It seems the Knicks are dumb or they really get screwed by the Nuggets. The Nuggets apparently stole Hilario and Camby (which is suck) and dumb the injury proned Mcdyess. Now, the Knicks lost their lottery pick plus the Cambyman, who is, at least, not injured right now.
David Stern should simply give next year first pick to the Knicks and let them pick Lebron James, or they'll suck forever.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: it seems the Knicks get screwed*



> Originally posted by <b>bohemian</b>!
> Cambyman, who is, at least, not injured right now.


Camby is out for two months...

-Petey


----------

